

Jeff Han's multitouch demo makes a courtroom appearance - josteink
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/15/3244580/jeff-hans-multitouch-demo-apple-samsung-trial-patent-validity

======
001sky
"Jeff Han's multitouch demo makes a courtroom appearance as Samsung argues
patent validity"

Is the title of the article. as of 08/29/2012

